# Contestador y grabador telefonico con PC



## pepechip (Ene 14, 2009)

Tengo un amigo periodista el cual en mas de una  ocasion ha necesito de hacer alguna grabacion de audio, pero en ese preciso instante no disponia de su grabadora, y aprovechando que este tiene en casa un ordenador funcionando las 24 horas, estaba buscando algun programa (si es posible de libre distribucion) que permita al ordenador contestar a las llamadas de telefono y grabar los mensajes entrantes, los cuales pueden incluso llegar a superar mas de 2 horas de grabacion.

Por lo visto tiene un tipo de contrato que la llamada desde su movil a su telefono fijo le sale muy economico, y en muchas ocasiones utilizaria este sistema de grabacion.

Si me pueden aconsejar de algun programa que hallan verificado ustedes me seria muy util, ya que llevo ya instalados 3 programas distintos y ninguno me convence.


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 14, 2009)

Generalmente con los drivers de una computadora viene varios programas utilitarios y entre ellos casi siempre viene una contestadora. Puede se SMARPHONE, EZVOICE u otros.

Si no es así, tal vez el siguiente enlace te sirva.

http://www.aclantis.com/downloadview-details-3811-EzVoice_1.1.1.html

Esa es la última version gratuita de es programa. Tal vez cubra sus necesidades.

Suerte.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 14, 2009)

Por que no graba directamente en el movil?

Respecto al programa, durante un tiempo use este http://www.ventafax.com/spanish/  (no es libre) porque lo encontre bastante agil en la operatoria.


----------

